# How do you keep your fish?



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was just wondering what everyone does for keeping their catch on their kayak. I have a smaller Ascend A10 (10'2"), and usually put fish on a stringer over the side but they seem to die relatively quickly and its a pain to move them into the yak and can start to smell. I thought about putting a cooler behind my seat with a frozen 2 liter but am worried that the fish flopping around could scare other fish away. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Chief201,
I use a collapsable fish basket for bluegills and crappies...it gets tied off on a boat cleat on the side. However, after several fish are in the basket, it becomes a drag and will slow your movement from one location to another.

I use a chain stringer for larger fish like channelcats, walleye, bass, etc. and it gets tied off on the side too. This type of stringer does not slow your movement...much or it's hardly noticable.

Bowhunter57


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

As Bowhunter pointed out, baskets drag, especially with 20-plus panfish in them.

For my favorite bluegill lake, I once made an ultralight floating basket out of an old landing net and a ring of pool noodle. It worked fine till the turtles found it. They munch bluegills right through the net! Also, no matter how hard you smack them with the paddle, they will not go away, but hang around and lurk under the boat. That makes me nervous when I'm fishing and frequently washing my hands in the lake.

These days I use an ordinary water bucket with about six inches of water. It sits just ahead of my feet in my Frenzy SOT. For the drive home, I set a jug of ice from the cooler on top of the fish.

Jim


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Stringer first, but I have a collapsable cooler with ice in it in the hull just in case.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a nylon stringer with individual plastic fish clips on it. The individual clips are handy, like the ones on the chain stringers, but since they are plastic and the stringer is nylon, the whole thing is much quieter than the chain versions... and I never have to worry about rust. I keep the fish on the stringer to keep them live, then have a cooler of ice in the truck so they go right from the water to the ice. I tend to only go out for an hour and a half or two hours (in the evenings after work) so this works fine. If I'm going out on a day off and spending 6 hours on the water, I'll strap the cooler of ice right onto the kayak, 'cause crappie don't do well on the stringer for hours... especially in the summer when surface temps are warm. For taking a cooler on the yak, I have a soft-sided cooler, so a fresh, flopping crappie doesn't make much noise.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

By the way, most of the time when I'm keeping fish, I'm fishing for crappie... and usually that means I'm trolling crankbaits over offshore structure. I've never had a fish on the stringer get attacked by a turtle. If you fish more slowly, and in shallower water, turtles may be more of an issue... in which case, a soft cooler with ice in it may be a better solution.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

There are soft coolers made in a triangular shape for kayak fishing. They strap on the top of the deck. Problem is they aren't exactly cheap. You may be able to hijack a pizza delivery guy, steal his bag, and alter it for the same purpose. Just put duct tape over the "Dominos" logo.

The majority of fish I keep are in saltwater. It is not a good idea to hang a stringer over the side in the salt. You may get taken for a boat ride, sideways.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info gentlemen! Ive looked at the deck bags and just think they are too expensive for what they are and am afraid of the smell after a few full bags. Also I'm definetly afraid of a turtle or big fish chomping my fish over the side. I'll update with what I go with thanks!!










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I use a cooler with a few blocks of ice. I just fill old containers and put them in the freezer so you always have ice ready. I really did not like using a stringer. I troll with my kayaks and having them on a stringer major slows you down after you get a few on there. Once you get about 10 crappie or a few eyes they kayak will pull to one side because of the drag of the fish.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A mesh fish bag works very well for me. Tied to a cleat, I can toss it overboard when drifting and toss it in the rear well when moving fast. The fish are all fresh and alive at the days end. Coolers, Ice and buckets stay in the van. They just get in the way. I've never had a turtle issue.--Tim


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You might want to try one of these:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/California-Innovations-45-Can-Eco-Blend-153-Thermal-Tote/19325577

I had seen a cooler similar to the one in the link at the Walmart in Lawrenceburg, IN a couple of weeks before the original post was made. I spent last week at Panama City Beach, Florida and picked up one down there. Mine is the same brand but must be last year's model because it is listed as a 50 can thermal tote. It was solid red and cost $10.00.

It's a long story but my kayak only made half the trip and was on the water the last two days I was in Florida. On Friday I got a late start and launched from the beach in the Gulf in the late morning. I put a partial bag of wet ice, a couple of frozen 20 ounce bottles, and a couple of water bottles in the bag with some bait. After 4 or 5 hours in the sun at 85 degrees I had some ice left, partially frozen bottles, and cold bait. I didn't manage to land any King Mackerel from the kayak but I wasn't going to bring one on board if I had.

For what it is worth the label says it will keep ice for 48 hours. For the trip home I put our frozen fish in the tote, folded it over, and put it in another cooler surrounded by ice. After 13 hours in the car the fillets were solid as a rock. The tote has a liner which if cleaned and dried after each use should remain odor free. If it starts to smell, for $10 I'll throw it away and buy another.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Was out on Sunday at Alum. Howard had no trailers when I put the yak in so I decided to explore north. Found it was too dirty & decided to troll to a proven cove back south. Of course a boat passed me & headed to the spot, exactly. He was with his boy & anchored right where I was heading. He was cool though & I worked around them, caught a few, all the while watching them pull in a bunch. No worries though. Glad to see the youngster pull in two or three 13" slabs. Told him, "Right on youngin', outfish your dad!" Of course, story ends with me somehow losing 4 of my keepers from my basket hanging off the side. Must have come out the top because I zip tied the bottom like crazy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

